# Best books on care and prevention of injuries in martial arts ?



## StrongFighter (Mar 3, 2009)

There are many injuries in the marital arts both to the newbies and the experienced alike. 

What books comes highly recommended on care and prevention of injuries in the martial arts ?


----------



## HG1 (Mar 3, 2009)

A Tooth From The Tiger's Mouth by Tom Bisio
http://www.newyorkinternalarts.com/publications.htm

Sports Medicine For Combat Sports by Joseph J. Estwanik M.D.
http://www.boxergenics.com/books.html


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 3, 2009)

Just off the top of my head - 

Martial Arts Injury Care and Prevention - not bad, though primarily concerned with impact trauma. Some nice taping techniques, stretches, and strength conditioning. Written from a TKD point of view, so there's some partner stretching and some other excercises I don't emphasize much, but still not bad overall.

The Fighter's Body - pretty decent. A little simplistic in parts, but some good general advice about diet and excercise.

Ultimate Flexibility - alright, but recognize that this one is also written from a TKD perspective. Kicking beyond the natural range of the joints is dangerous and destructive. It's why so many martial artists have to get hip replacement surgery. That aside, it has some good information about stretching and anatomy and flexibility in it. Just be mindful of what you incorporate and what you don't.

Fight Medicine: Diagnosis and Treatment of Combat Sports Injuries for Boxing, Wrestling, and Mixed Martial Arts - I haven't read this one, but I've seen several reviews of it, and it seems like a good one, and one which would address grappling injuries, which for some reason it seems hard to find a good book about.

So there's a few suggestions.


-Rob


----------

